# Milbro with flatbands: right or wrong?



## Dennis the Menace

Hello fellow catteers,

As you can read in the title, I was wondering if it is generally not done to put modern flatbands (TB Gold) on a classic Milbro slingshot.

Is it like an old car with necessary tuning to keep it up-to-date? (=RIGHT)
Or like a classic car with modern light metal rims instead of the genuine spoked wheels? (=WRONG, TOTALLY WRONG!!!)

Tell me what's more important to you: looks or capability (concerning slingshots of course)?


----------



## philly

What ever floats your boat. IMHO
Philly


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Use what works for you. One thing we really don't need in this hobby is a lot of rules about what is acceptable to do and what is not.


----------



## Dayhiker

I have seen a few others do it to good effect. With stronger ones than that, too. Looks good to me.


----------



## Dennis the Menace

At the moment the Milbro is my light ammo slingshot. Just for shooting the pets without serious injury and such. (just joking of course, I only have an aquarium and the GF. Both NOT for shooting) Not every situation requires 12mm steel bearing balls, which I use with my custom Rake Slingshot and 8-Carabiner Slingshot (both with much wider double bands). Lighter ammo is easier to handle with lighter bands in my opinion. 
By the way, the Milbro itself was my dad's. Breaking this slingshot would make me feel very sad. So that's why the lighter bands are on my most irreplacable slingshot. After all, a slingshot without bands is like a car with no wheels.


----------



## harpersgrace

Me I'm a old fuddy duddy, if it was made for square I use square, if it was made to use gum rubber then that's what I use..... I like keeping vintage style forks as vintage as possible. My one thing I want to do now is get a zip zap and rig it as per the original patent, just waiting to get a original really cheap on ebay or failing that save up the money to get a reproduction from Pete Hogan. But really it comes down to whatever floats your boat, just have fun.


----------



## shot in the foot

Ive never shot the square stuff for years, as the old stuff needed running in, and was a work out pulling it back, but I've been shooting one of Petes (hogans) for a little while and it is differant stuff all together,
its only the 4mm stuff but it is spot on for target and hunting gamebirds, i got a shock how well it shoots, and its what the catapult was made for, and you must admit it brings the memories flooding back to some of us oldies, ha ha, jeff


----------



## Rayshot

philly said:


> Use what works for you. One thing we really don't need in this hobby is a lot of rules about what is acceptable to do and what is not.


I agree with the above. It's all about enjoying slingshots.


----------



## Dennis the Menace

@jeff shot in the foot 
Wow, that's a cool slingshot you've got there. I thought those things could only be photographed in black and white, haha! It wouldn't occurr to me that it would be bronze (is it?) 
Very nice and very genuine!


----------



## NoSugarRob

I


----------



## e~shot

NoSugarRob said:


> I dont like the look of it with the flat bands on.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi The flat bands you have are ok but just be carefull if you step them up the old milbros are grate but the metal was a low grade aloy and is suspect to craking on the fork? Like D H i have seen stronger bands been fitted in the UK but there again that some one elses problem?
n


Dennis the Menace said:


> Hello fellow catteers,
> 
> As you can read in the title, I was wondering if it is generally not done to put modern flatbands (TB Gold) on a classic Milbro slingshot.
> 
> Is it like an old car with necessary tuning to keep it up-to-date? (=RIGHT)
> Or like a classic car with modern light metal rims instead of the genuine spoked wheels? (=WRONG, TOTALLY WRONG!!!)
> 
> Tell me what's more important to you: looks or capability (concerning slingshots of course)?


----------



## shot in the foot

Dennis the Menace said:


> @jeff shot in the foot
> Wow, that's a cool slingshot you've got there. I thought those things could only be photographed in black and white, haha! It wouldn't occurr to me that it would be bronze (is it?)
> Very nice and very genuine!


They are brass and made to last, i love shooting it, jeff


----------



## stelug

Hogancastings said:


> Hello fellow catteers,


[/quote]

I would not class milbro alloy as a low grade one. An originl old milbro is way heavvier respect the modern clones, exception made for the hogan casting wich ar rearly though one. And I cannot immagine it beeing destroyed by an occasional fork hit. If you take a cloose look at some ancient ones You may see that most injuries did not let more than a light scuff.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

My quote is correct the alloy used in the production of the original milbro,s was a zincalloy that was passivated after casting to give them all the same gray colour . The area to watch out for craking is just below the holes were the elastic is fitted,The aluminium alloy we use in the manufacturing of our MILBRO,S is far more advanced than that of the 1950 original and also as you say the clones that are coming in from china?


stelug said:


> Hello fellow catteers,


[/quote]

I would not class milbro alloy as a low grade one. An originl old milbro is way heavvier respect the modern clones, exception made for the hogan casting wich ar rearly though one. And I cannot immagine it beeing destroyed by an occasional fork hit. If you take a cloose look at some ancient ones You may see that most injuries did not let more than a light scuff.
[/quote]


----------



## stelug

hi pete, as you read I was jet giving to Hogancasting the tribute for thoughness. But could'nt think the original milbros where so weak. Mainly because I did never sought one broken. have a good time in India and take care: there is a sort of movement against catty cause of the undiscriminate birds hunts made from hungry childs in villages.


----------



## Dennis the Menace

If I understand correctly, I'm not doing wrong by using it only for light ammo, with light bands. If anything goes wrong, I'll make some pictures of the aftermath and post them in my other topic about malfunctions of slingshots. 
Does anyone have any facts about the alloy used for Mammut carabiners? I put some pictures of a slingshot I made out of one in my topic about "making slingshots out of regular things". Check it out.


----------



## Devoman

If it works it is good. If you are after the "look" keep it retro. Whatever you choose, have fun!


----------



## slingshooterman

i dont mind


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Dennis the Menace said:


> If I understand correctly, I'm not doing wrong by using it only for light ammo, with light bands. If anything goes wrong, I'll make some pictures of the aftermath and post them in my other topic about malfunctions of slingshots.
> Does anyone have any facts about the alloy used for Mammut carabiners? I put some pictures of a slingshot I made out of one in my topic about "making slingshots out of regular things". Check it out.


Will take a look and see if i can find out the old metal spec!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I use flats on mine ... very thin ones, about a centimetre wide ... but I double up the bands and they shoot really well with small ammo.


----------



## Dennis the Menace

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I use flats on mine ... very thin ones, about a centimetre wide ... but I double up the bands and they shoot really well with small ammo.


That's about the same width as I use on mine. Did you put them through the hoops as well? I was thinking about doubling up the bands as well, but it can wait. One of these will eventually snap. And attaching the bands around the forks, just under the hoops. This seems like a more reliable piece of the design. The hoops could be fitted something fancy. Cross-aim or flashlights. Just to customize it a bit.


----------



## NoSugarRob

.


----------



## romanljc

Got a question for you guys if i use tapperd flat bands on a eyelet designed. Slingshot will it work ok like that do you loose any spped or accuracy is what i mean?


----------



## Pawpawsailor

This is what I like on my Milbro's...


----------



## Lee Silva

I shoot a long draw style of just under 60" and this is how I set up my "Nilbro" using flats. Have a look at my gallery pics for details... The open minded who try it will be quite pleased with the results..


----------



## quarterinmynose

I love the milbro frame shape and size. I gotta get me one. And yes it would totally sport some flats in my hands.

That looks freakin' awesome Lee. the texture in the thumb brace! Friggin' cool.


----------



## Metropolicity

I love the shape and size of the Milbro too, but I couldn't find a good way to attach flat bands...so thats why I designed Metbros!

(ps. thanks to SimpleShot for letting me use the 3G fork tips!)


----------



## GrayWolf

Lee Silva said:


> nil - 4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nil - 3.jpg
> 
> I shoot a long draw style of just under 60" and this is how I set up my "Nilbro" using flats. Have a look at my gallery pics for details... The open minded who try it will be quite pleased with the results..


Lee, I think you have the right idea...draw flat and long! One question...what are you using for the plugs? I haven't tried this attachment method yet...looks almost easy enough for me to try :rofl:

Todd


----------



## Metropolicity

GrayWolf said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nil - 4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nil - 3.jpg
> 
> I shoot a long draw style of just under 60" and this is how I set up my "Nilbro" using flats. Have a look at my gallery pics for details... The open minded who try it will be quite pleased with the results..
> 
> 
> 
> Lee, I think you have the right idea...draw flat and long! One question...what are you using for the plugs? I haven't tried this attachment method yet...looks almost easy enough for me to try :rofl:
> 
> Todd
Click to expand...

It's super easy, and surprisingly familiar if you are used to shooting OTT.


----------



## GrayWolf

Metropolicity said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nil - 4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nil - 3.jpg
> 
> I shoot a long draw style of just under 60" and this is how I set up my "Nilbro" using flats. Have a look at my gallery pics for details... The open minded who try it will be quite pleased with the results..
> 
> 
> 
> Lee, I think you have the right idea...draw flat and long! One question...what are you using for the plugs? I haven't tried this attachment method yet...looks almost easy enough for me to try :rofl:
> 
> Todd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's super easy, and surprisingly familiar if you are used to shooting OTT.
Click to expand...

I'd like to try it. I have a frame that this will work with, just need to know what to use for the plugs.


----------



## Metropolicity

GrayWolf said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nil - 4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nil - 3.jpg
> 
> I shoot a long draw style of just under 60" and this is how I set up my "Nilbro" using flats. Have a look at my gallery pics for details... The open minded who try it will be quite pleased with the results..
> 
> 
> 
> Lee, I think you have the right idea...draw flat and long! One question...what are you using for the plugs? I haven't tried this attachment method yet...looks almost easy enough for me to try :rofl:
> 
> Todd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's super easy, and surprisingly familiar if you are used to shooting OTT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to try it. I have a frame that this will work with, just need to know what to use for the plugs.
Click to expand...

Some fat tubing and a 3/8 SB


----------



## oldmiser

For flat bands form ear plugs work very well..I have use those....OM


----------



## NaturalFork

Flat bands are never wrong.


----------



## Lee Silva

GrayWolf said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nil - 4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nil - 3.jpg
> 
> I shoot a long draw style of just under 60" and this is how I set up my "Nilbro" using flats. Have a look at my gallery pics for details... The open minded who try it will be quite pleased with the results..
> 
> 
> 
> Lee, I think you have the right idea...draw flat and long! One question...what are you using for the plugs? I haven't tried this attachment method yet...looks almost easy enough for me to try :rofl:
> 
> Todd
Click to expand...

I use whatever thera tube fits snug in the hole, and a ball in the tube to keep it from passing through. If you don't have tube that fills the hole, just stuff something in it till it does! You can even use rolled-up scraps of band stock in a pinch. It's really just a common sense kinda thing. You can use just about anything. RRT tapers are about the most valuable thing to have in your kit!

Oh, I also like to make a diagonal cut on the end of the tube. Easy to insert as well as to pull through. Have a look at the step by step pics in my gallery, and hit me up with any other questions !


----------



## Deano 1

Not quite a Milbro, but the same shape and era, and I've shot this for years with double theraband gold. Never gave it a second thought about it breaking on me.

The tab fitting works spot on as well.


----------

